# Corn Fritters



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Corn Fritters:

10 oz pkg. green giant frozen cream style corn
oil for frying
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup yellow cornmeal
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp instant minced onion
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs

Place unopened corn pouch in warm water for 10 to 15 minutes to thaw.
In deep fat fryer or heavy saucepan, heat 2 to 3 inches of oil to 375°. In medium bowl, combine thawed corn and remaining
ingredients; stir until well combined. Drop batter by level
tablespoonfuls into hot oil, 375°. Fry 2 to 3 minutes or
until golden brown. Drain on paper towel. 24 to 28 fritters.
Corn Fritters can be served with maple syrup or sprinkled with
powdered sugar.... but would be excellent with chili or your fav soup


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Juliev, I love corn fritters! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## middie (Nov 15, 2004)

these things are great. 
thanks julie i've been looking
for a good recipe !


----------



## tweedee (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't think I've ever had corn fritters but they sound really good.


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you had corn fritters @ Big Boy? Are they like these? I've been looking for a recipe that would be similar to theirs, they're awesome! Any recipe I've tried so far doesn't come close...

Liz


----------



## honeybee (Dec 5, 2004)

I've made corn fritters before and they've been too heavy. I'm going to try your recipe, JulieV. Thanks for posting. Your recipe for bean and sausage soup was SCRUMPTIOUS. I made it yesterday.


----------

